
Ancient Rome’s Hexagonal Port City - mkempe
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=85488
======
danmaz74
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portus](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portus)

------
pmontra
A close up (Google Maps)
[https://goo.gl/maps/IE3NH](https://goo.gl/maps/IE3NH) There are some pictures
in the imagery at the bottom of the page. If you explore the map you'll see
the channel from the Tiber river to the sea the article writes about. It's
used as a harbour for sailboats and motorboats.

------
twic
The Lago Traiano covers 97 acres. By way of comparison, the largest dock in
London is the Royal Albert Dock; that was opened in 1880, and covers 87 acres.

Although because it has a more sensible shape, the Royal Albert Dock provides
3.1 miles of wharf front, whereas the Lago Traiano only provides 2.3.

------
johngossman
Flew out of Rome a few years ago...very cool seeing this hexagonal lake and
knowing it is nearly 2000 years old.

------
dghughes
It reminds me of the circular port of Carthage which was build hundreds of
years earlier.

~~~
contingencies
That's what I was going to post. If anyone finds themselves with some spare
time in the area, check out Tunisia, it's really packed with interesting
historical sites. I was there for a month during the revolution (ie. start of
the Arab Spring) and the people were always very nice, not once did I feel any
anti-foreign sentiment: great country, pity about the dictator!

------
habosa
A hexagonal port city? I wonder if it was a wood port? Maybe a 3:1 port
though.

------
davidw
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9172111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9172111)

